# Yesterday find!



## auwalker24 (Dec 21, 2009)

Me and a friend of mine went head hunting afterall all the rain and found quite a few. As for now only got picture of this one and will wash up the others and post them later. Any ideas on what it may be?


----------



## auwalker24 (Dec 21, 2009)

I meant to mention, doesn't it look like the point end one may have been reworked a time or two? You see just inside the "ears" is a bulge so to speak and much thicker than the point end...figured the reason why because it had be reworked in order to be reused


----------



## Dawg Tired (Dec 21, 2009)

awsome find!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes it has been reworked.Nice find!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice! Looks like it`s made from "rice grain" chert.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 21, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice! Looks like it`s made from "rice grain" chert.



That rice grain is from lepidocyclina fossils.


----------



## thurston1979 (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice find! grats.


----------



## auwalker24 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bow Only said:


> That rice grain is from lepidocyclina fossils.



What is that?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice find!


----------



## Katera73 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice find!!


----------



## Willjo (Dec 30, 2009)

*Chert formation process.*

Here is what you are seeing in that arowhead. The first photo is a piece of chert that has formed, it is not good quality but it is chert. In this piece you can see the shells in the face of this piece. The second shows a lots of shells and sea creatures that is still in clay around the chert and has not got enough silica to form chert. These shell is the white things you see in the chert. The last photo is a pocket of pure silica in the clay. All this was found in an area around two hundred miles inland that was covered in ocean years ago. This is the chert formation process.


----------



## swims-with-stripers (Dec 30, 2009)

thats cool. out in burke county -girard- we find sharks teeth in plowed up fields and one guy i know found one as big as his hand and it had a hole drilled in the top like it was a pendant.


----------



## auwalker24 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Willjo.....i have always wanted to know the process of how chert was formed over time but thought it would be a stupid question to ask. Did a little research but didn't learn much, yet you summed it up in three sentences. Thanks!


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 1, 2010)

auwalker24 said:


> What is that?



http://itc.gsw.edu/faculty/bcarter/natres/fossils/lepsp.htm


----------



## mamatried (Jan 1, 2010)

Dr. Carter knows what he is talking about. I studied under him for 4 years while going for my geology degree. He is a real fossil nut


----------



## TYBEEGIRL (Jan 1, 2010)

Now that deer season is over...I guess it's time to gear back up for Indian Relics.  I haven't really hunted in several years but used to have an addiction.   That a nice one you found.


----------



## Willjo (Feb 9, 2010)

Coastal plain chert


----------



## Willjo (Feb 23, 2010)

coastal plain


----------

